# Hunni Glanville joins Extreme Nutrition team



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all just to let you know I have joined Extreme Nutrition team.

I have known the owner big Mr Black from when my bodybuilding started in Scotland and we have always linked up at different shows.

He and the rest of team will be helping me for my next pro show 2013 October/November

I am so excited for what I will be brining next year since I have not competed for over 4 years now.

Any questions guys just ask!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud 

i`ll think of something interesting to ask you then..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Whatta back insane size!..just googled you..lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

First of all I'd like to welcome Hunni to Musclechat.

Hunni and I competed against each other our last Mr. Scotland comp together 15 years ago and have been friends for longer, when I knew he had no sponsor and knowing the potential he has I got in touch to see if he'd fancy working together and he said yes.

Hunni has had his IFBB pro card now for around 6 years and knows if he can nail his condition he can hold his own with anyone,

View attachment 4215


View attachment 4216


View attachment 4217


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome on board, pardon the pun. I've always been really impressed with your physique Hunni, I always thought you had great structure and muscle bellies and wonder where you've been hiding the last few years. I'm looking forward to seeing your return to the stage. Will you be doing the British Pro at the end of the year?


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazing physique


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board and to Extreme!

Pics look great, that's some serious back as Brock says!!

Which show are you in Oct/Nov?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Welcome again mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome big man!

What's the most important information that you have learnt when it comes to dieting an nutrition?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hey big hunni, welcome to the team mate, be nice to catch up sometime soon.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many years did it take to build your calves hunni?

and were they your hardest bodypart to grow?

(hope thats not too banal  )


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Will be competing next year thgis time mate as I want to work with Dougie for a full year before I stand on stand on stage.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

SportsNutritional said:


> Welcome big man!
> 
> What's the most important information that you have learnt when it comes to dieting an nutrition?


To me from turning pro I have learnt that biggest is not always the best and by that I mean. You don't need to get too out of shape in the off season. Making the diet better health wise in the long run. Keep cardio in all year round min 3 sessions per week in offseason!


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> how many years did it take to build your calves hunni?
> 
> and were they your hardest bodypart to grow?
> 
> (hope thats not too banal  )


Calves for me are very stubborn and I now train them2 p/week. My first session is after quads on Monday and here I do 2 exercises of 20 reps for 4 sets each!

Second session is on Sat after shoulders and here I do 4 giant sets of standing calve raises with hack squat raises with slightly heavier weights rep range is 12


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

stucore said:


> hey big hunni, welcome to the team mate, be nice to catch up sometime soon.


Hope your prep is going well mate. Stay focused!

Look forward to chatting.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Your back is out of this world mate Over the years how have you build it up ?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

AChappell said:


> Welcome on board, pardon the pun. I've always been really impressed with your physique Hunni, I always thought you had great structure and muscle bellies and wonder where you've been hiding the last few years. I'm looking forward to seeing your return to the stage. Will you be doing the British Pro at the end of the year?


Will be sitting out the British this year but trust me Iv just started working with Dougie and prep for next year is going well!I will be on the trade stand giving advice re the supplements!


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> Your back is out of this world mate Over the years how have you build it up ?


The back is a very hard muscle to train and I always say to people when taking them through a back workout is to try and pinch your shoulder blades together and keep you elbows close to your sides and last point keep elbows low!

My bread and butter exercises are chins bent over barbell rows, dumbell rows and dead lift! Other exercises such as seated rows and pull downs are added but my bread Nd butter stay in every workout year round!

My rep range is 10-12 but I up this to 15 when dieting!

Stretch between sets


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Extreme said:


> First of all I'd like to welcome Hunni to Musclechat.
> 
> Hunni and I competed against each other our last Mr. Scotland comp together 15 years ago and have been friends for longer, when I knew he had no sponsor and knowing the potential he has I got in touch to see if he'd fancy working together and he said yes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the trust in me Dougie!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

How long you being training for Hunni Are you from Scotland as i see the Mr Scotland in Extreme post mate


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> How long you being training for Hunni Are you from Scotland as i see the Mr Scotland in Extreme post mate


I started serious weight training in Scotland 18 years ago and entered my first show in Glasgow junior mr Central Scotland which I won. I then won the Norvice Scotland after 2 attempts.it after this I won the overall Scottish and my bodybuilding really took off. I still visit scotland on a regular basis as I still have family there.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mind if you need help training just give me a shout the next time you are in Glasgow lol It good to have a other scot here mate


----------

